# New Tamiya Stuff from the Nuremberg Toy Fair



## Baskingshark (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi everyone, we're at the Nuremberg Toy Fair again, and I got some shots from the Tamiya stand - feel free to move any of this stuff to the more relevant forums...









Mercedes Unimog









Mazda RX7


















Wild Willys & Monster VW Bus









Honda CRX Ballade Mugen









Alfa GTA









Ford Bronco









Alpine-Renault


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Thats nice stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## NHRCRACER (Oct 23, 2002)

Don't forget the re-release of the Super Clod. It's the 25th anniversary of the Clod Buster too.
http://rctruckstop.com/2012/02/01/tamiya-super-clod-buster-rereleased/

And the Bruiser is back as well! It's a good year for Tamiya fans.
http://rctruckstop.com/2012/02/01/tamiya-bruiser-returns/


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Does the re- release of the Super Clod Buster meant that it will not be in that awfull all- chrome plated version ? If so, they can put me down for 2 !
:thumbsup:


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Its the regular super clod not chrome plated its not the chevy bowtie version i have one of those and the bowtie grille is a pain to find along with the chevrolet tailgate.


----------

